# "Push Lock" for a Peugeot Talbot Motorhome Toilet door!



## Dean Richard Lowe (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi All,

Im new here as I have just bought the above named moterhome for my wife and child and I to have loads of fun!!!

After the first day my push lock has broken on my loo (can you believe it!!!)

Where can I get a new one? Please let me know. I have attached a photo for you all.

Thanks,

Dean


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Is it a push rim lock similar *to this.* There are different colours and sizes available but may help you narrow it down.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Or you could try, http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk

cabby


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

But they will need to know the make of the conversion, not the make of the chassis it is built on.


----------

